# God dammnit women!



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 21, 2009)

New Moon just beat TDK opening. Dx

NoooooooooooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooo!!1!1!!!

Really, I think even feminists hate this movie!


----------



## Attaman (Nov 21, 2009)

I cannot wait to watch Spoony's video on the movie:  The poor sod decided to go through with watching it for our enjoyment.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Nov 21, 2009)

I saw Twilight bullshit at Walmart today.

I luled when I saw Buffy episode sets and the Lost Boys above it and in closer general consumer view.


----------



## Isen (Nov 21, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Really, I think even feminists hate this movie!


Probably because the series is all "Gender stereotypes wooooo!"


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 21, 2009)

more like "harsh light" am i right wink wink nudge nudge sure is a bad book series twilight huh uh huh uh huh better spread some ointment on it


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 22, 2009)

Hopefully the fangirls will only see it during the openings... which will then slowly slide off.


----------



## Morroke (Nov 22, 2009)

Isen said:


> Probably because the series is all "Gender stereotypes wooooo!"



Women are useless whiny characters with nothing to contribute but tears?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Nov 22, 2009)

My 18 year old brother reads Twilight.

He's cool with me teasing about Edward's glistening... _whatever_, but it's weird. I blame his girlfriend.
He still manages to maintain his Kanye West Bro image, somehow.


----------



## selkie (Nov 22, 2009)

Girls â‰  women. 8D


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 22, 2009)

Oh you'll be surprised.

*cough*TwilightMoms*cough*


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Nov 22, 2009)

My friend went to try get in on opening night to take the piss out of it VERY LOUDLY.

The queue was three out of four sides of a block. THREE SIDES OF A BLOCK!

The words 'fuck that' came out of his mouth.



I hate Twilight.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 22, 2009)

Vaelarsa said:


> I saw Twilight bullshit at Walmart today.
> 
> I luled when I saw Buffy episode sets and the Lost Boys above it and in closer general consumer view.



now i think that Lost Boys was pretty good, it kept to most of the vampire stuff you hear about.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 22, 2009)

Twilight series = The worst book/movie series ever. I couldn't make it past the first half of the first book it was that bad. I'll never see the movies cause I know they're worse then the movie.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 23, 2009)

Damn tweens!

You know what's funny? Even Miley Cyrus/Bannana Montanna hates this shit!


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 26, 2009)

Twilght is retarded and overrated. But the Lost Boys...That was some good shit. I love that movie <3


----------



## ZeroDrawn (Nov 28, 2009)

I've heard so much opposing feelings of both hate and fervor about the books that, honestly, I want to read them. I'm a fairly positive person, and I'm of the belief they cant be as bad as folks seem to say they are. But I'll eventually find out, one way or another.

The only question I have is, if I go into the book without the express intent to hate it, am I somehow sacrificing my dignity / soul in such a way as to be permanent and irreversible? I don't want to end up a hollow, corpsey shell of my former self. D:!


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes. Yes you are.


----------



## Surgat (Nov 28, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Really, I think even feminists hate this movie!



As they should, since it glorifies abusive relationships. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3DeJjHAz8I&feature=fvhl


----------



## Anthos (Dec 8, 2009)

Bah... Stephanie Meyer may be an overhyped, talentless hack, but she knew how to play to her target audience- namely the average American female between the ages of 12 and 35. The reason it's so popular with that demographic, IMHO, is this- it's a LOVE story. Granted, not a GOOD one- Edward Cullen is the very model of an abusive boyfriend and Bella is a manipulative, bitchy Author Avatar (she might as well be Stephanie Meyer In All But Name)... Be that as it may, girls eat this stuff up.

Me... I say let folks love this stuff. I don't bash folk for loving the Twilight Saga... after all, would *I* appreciate the same bashing of, say, Transformers Animated or the_ Revenge of the Fallen_ film? I say thee nay- ergo, I have adopted the "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all" policy.

But I do agree on one thing... the Twilight Saga is overhyped literary tripe I wouldn't line a birdcage with. Gimme China Mieville's Bas-Lag novels (_Perdido Street Station_, _The Scar_ and _Iron Council_) and Jim Butcher's _The Dresden Files _any day of the week and twice on Sunday.


----------



## CryoScales (Dec 8, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Really, I think even feminists hate this movie!



At this point Encyclopedia Dramatica's description of her is awesome.



> "The dullest, whiniest, and most weak-willed bitch of a main character you'll ever find outside of online fanfiction. If the name didn't give it away already, she's nothing but a self-insertion for the author, Stephenie. The name "Bella" is actually Italian for "beautiful", so her name actually means "beautiful swan". Like oh-so-many protagonists for romance novels, she's the "average, ordinary, everyday girl" archetype, and constantly gets into life-endangering situations from which she cannot herself escape, thus becoming a damsel in distress. In an attempt to make Bella's relationship with Edward normal, Meyer makes Bella unable to live without her 'hawt' boyfriend, thus the plot for New Moon. Not only does Bella obsess over her perfect, no-personality boyfriend, but all she wants from him is sex. Four 500 page books full of shit just so Bella can have sex with her god-like possessive boyfriend. In an attempt to not make her absolutely perfect, the author gave her a fault of being really, ridiculously clumsy, which the Mary Sue article will tell you is not an actual fault. If you have any doubt about Bella being a Sue, just read this description of Bella from Meyer herself, which goes so far as to describe the shape of her mouth and once again testifies to her fail."


AKA: Bella represents what her target audience thinks of themselves. A weak willed girl who requires a strong man who has no personality to speak of to protect her. Plus with several hundred flaws that she can easily change.



Anthos said:


> I have adopted the "if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all" policy.



Thats kinda hard when Twitards actually resort to physical violence when they don't get their way. There is a forum devoted to stories from victims of a twitard's hate. Some people have had broken limbs and even scratched out eyes.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Dec 8, 2009)

well you can't blame it on me i wouldnever watch it


----------



## Anthos (Dec 8, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Thats kinda hard when Twitards actually resort to physical violence when they don't get their way. There is a forum devoted to stories from victims of a twitard's hate. Some people have had broken limbs and even scratched out eyes.


 
Oh, I am all too aware of the Twitards that attack non-fans with the fervor of extremist Muslim Jihadists... thank the AllSpark I've yet to meet any of these unfortunates. All the Twilight fans *I* know personally have pretty good heads on their shoulders... one of 'em happens to be my BOSS, and we get along famously... though we've agreed to disagree on the subject of the Twilight Saga.

Also- excellent blurb from Encyclopedia Dramatica there.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 8, 2009)

Talk about forbidding the freedom of speech.


----------

